# GTX 650 Ti Boost Overclock Settings?



## Eric1084 (Nov 5, 2014)

I just got a used GTX 650 Ti Boost from eBay. And I overclocked it when fiddling around with it for hours.. And I think I found the best stable overclock settings, without increasing Core Voltage. But I want to see if I can push it further, But any value over my current one will cause instability... does anyone know an stable GPU clock and Memory Clock when Increasing Core Voltage? I don't want to do that since I tried, and the whole screen went completely black....
Any suggestions? Thanks.

P.S: Here is my current overclock config: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=82rxk


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Some cards just dont push no matter how much voltage is applied. 650ti is a 660 thats been crippled etc, ever think why the flagship cards come out first?


----------



## Eric1084 (Nov 5, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Some cards just dont push no matter how much voltage is applied. 650ti is a 660 thats been crippled etc, ever think why the flagship cards come out first?


Well, I bought the 650ti boost for $80. And A new 660 cost $200.... So, I'm just going to stick with 650ti boost for a while(At least). However, do you know any stable clock for it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Whatever you found is what your gonna get


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

I gotta agree, overclocking GPU's is a crapshoot.  @Eric1084, Are those the overclocks listed that come with that GPU, or is that your overclocking results?


----------



## Eric1084 (Nov 5, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I gotta agree, overclocking GPU's is a crapshoot.  @Eric1084, Are those the overclocks listed that come with that GPU, or is that your overclocking results?


That is mine...


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 5, 2014)

What does it boost to? My secondhand 650 TI Boost goes up to 1176 and I have found that more than adequate at 1080p. People knock lesser cards but this has been an awesome running card so far.


----------



## Eric1084 (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=82rxk


...PACMAN... said:


> What does it boost to? My secondhand 650 TI Boost goes up to 1176 and I have found that more than adequate at 1080p. People knock lesser cards but this has been an awesome running card so far.


Finally some Actual help. Cough, Cough. This is what I managed to boost it up to without increasing voltage: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=82rxk


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, would have given you my experience with mine, which I have still, now in my HTPC, but I had that question first.

Many times on here you will find members asking you a host of questions, so that they arent helping you blindly. Don't be offended.

EDIT:  I got mine running +50, so 1122 Base, and 1187 Boost without raising the power at all.  I left the memory alone, so it stayed at 6008.  It wasn't due to any limitation of the card, since it didn't really increase heat much, I just chose to go for a modest overclock and leave it.

So @...PACMAN... has a pretty good overclock on his.  I guess I probably had a good deal more headroom!


----------



## Eric1084 (Nov 5, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, would have given you my experience with mine, which I have still, now in my HTPC, but I had that question first.
> 
> Many times on here you will find members asking you a host of questions, so that they arent helping you blindly. Don't be offended.
> 
> ...


ah, ok. Mine currently is at:
Core: +130
Memory: +170.
And it seems to be doing a good job on cooling and performance. I also did some benchmarking(Valley Benchmark score)
Stock is at : *1448*
And after I changed it is:
*1555
*
And These are the Unigine Valley Benchmark score after I putted it on "Extreme", Not "Extreme HD", Just "Extreme"


----------

